# Columbian!



## Bobby1220 (May 8, 2011)

Hy buddy just got his first gold tegu, and the first day he got it it was pretty scared and burried itself for the first 24 hours. But by some crazy twist of fate the lil guy digs himself up and starts scratching at the tank walls and as soon as my buddy opens it and puts his hand in the gu just flops onto his hand and let him handle him right off the bat. The columbian lets him touch his face and his mouth with out a hiss or even any protest...from what ive read about this species, this is nowhere near how columbians are supposed to act....its not food or cage agressive. hell the thing fell asleep on his chest last night and styed there till 3 am. Hes pretty confused and so am i....does anyone else have a tame columbian?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 8, 2011)

I think eacch animal i an individual and there are cases of mellow columbians. Not as many as argentines but columbians ahve alot more predators in the wild plus they majority are wild caught. I just got one he is 20 inches he does not huff or bite. He will hng out on my arm but he is very sly and I can tell he coul jeet at any moment. I have read that they can be mellow in the beginning and change I would bet if he spent time daily handling him when he is out and using the bath and bathroom for hanging out he may luck out. I just wiould tell your friend not to disturb him when he is buried mine has been buried since day one but I will be patient he willcome out when he is ready.


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

Yes, there are more tame Colombians than people say. I have a pair that are pretty mellow adults.


----------



## RudyRacer (Sep 1, 2011)

Bobby1220 said:


> Hy buddy just got his first gold tegu, and the first day he got it it was pretty scared and burried itself for the first 24 hours. But by some crazy twist of fate the lil guy digs himself up and starts scratching at the tank walls and as soon as my buddy opens it and puts his hand in the gu just flops onto his hand and let him handle him right off the bat. The columbian lets him touch his face and his mouth with out a hiss or even any protest...from what ive read about this species, this is nowhere near how columbians are supposed to act....its not food or cage agressive. hell the thing fell asleep on his chest last night and styed there till 3 am. Hes pretty confused and so am i....does anyone else have a tame columbian?



my colombian is the same way as your buddy's the only thing mine is that she/he likes to explore around so i have to watch her other than that i can do pretty much what ever with her


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 2, 2011)

mine was like that too for the first 8 months, lately he has been a little pain in the a** ;o) still gotta love him though!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine is almost 5 months old. He rocks! Super freindly. Doesn't mind being dug out of his hide. I protest doing so but the woman does it anyways. Dozer doesn't care. He is super cool about it. I get pissed if she does it with my extreme baby. So she doesn't with him. I think columbians that are rude are wild caught. The nice ones aren't.


----------

